# Radiology Billing - professional component



## BABZ73 (Dec 23, 2010)

my question is if a patient comes in on Decemder 1st for an x-ray but the radiologist does not read the x-ray until December 5th, what would the date of service be that we bill for the 1st or the 5th. We bill for the professional component.

Thank You, 
Barbara


----------



## vkratzer (Jan 7, 2011)

I do recall reading somewhere that you should bill the date of the interpretation.

V. Kratzer, CPC


----------



## scottnewell1 (Jan 24, 2011)

*dos issue*

If an xray was done on dec 1, that is the date of service. It doesn't matter when the xray was read.


----------

